# Buyuden



## Gene (Mar 25, 2011)

​
The newest manga from Mitsuda Takuya, the author of Major. The debut issue should have came out, but I can't find a first chapter yet. Hopefully a scanlator will pick it up quickly. So anybody else looking forward to this? After baseball, I'm interested to see his take on boxing.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 25, 2011)

If it's as realistic as hajime no ippo then I would read it.


----------



## Gene (Mar 25, 2011)

After the recent string of Ippo fights, I'm not sure if that's saying much, but I would assume so given how Major was done.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 25, 2011)

ok maybe more realistic then.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2011)

Any scan of this yet? I doubt it will surpass ippo as a pure boxing manga but it could be a fun read


----------



## Punpun (Apr 7, 2011)

From the raws I read apparently he (the mc) is saved in a fight by a girl who use boxing. That's pretty much the resume of the first chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2011)

Mandom said:


> From the raws I read apparently he (the mc) is saved in a fight by a girl who use boxing. That's pretty much the resume of the first chapter.



The boxer in the image posted by OP, is the chick?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't think so. If I remember correctly the chick was blond.. here raws' link.


- Chapitre 1 : And blitzed, kicked, and essentially two-shotted him without pulling out his sword 
- Chapitre 2 : And blitzed, kicked, and essentially two-shotted him without pulling out his sword 
- Chapitre 3 : And blitzed, kicked, and essentially two-shotted him without pulling out his sword


----------



## Guiness (Apr 7, 2011)

Seems sort of... FT like, judging from the pic in the OP.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2011)

Mandom said:


> I don't think so. If I remember correctly the chick was blond.. here raws' link.
> 
> 
> - Chapitre 1 : And blitzed, kicked, and essentially two-shotted him without pulling out his sword
> ...



Watched the first one, MC looks like Miyata but with an Itagaki personality, not sure if I'm gonna like this guy, perhaps the best characters on this  one like HNI  are gonna end being the secondary one's.


----------



## Gene (Apr 8, 2011)

Browsed through the RAW of the first chapter. Can't really tell what's going on, but the boxing setting looks a bit sprung on just from the way it looks like the chick just randomly challenged him to a fight.


----------



## culbert (Apr 12, 2011)

too young? have you read major in full? he starts always when the protagonist is young then mature in the progress, dnt comment if your not familiar with the works of the mangaka, this manga will be epic for sure period.


----------



## Gene (Apr 12, 2011)

Poster mentioned that he was too young for professional boxing, which he probably is. No doubt he'll get older and advance, but it'll be a while before we see him in the pro ring.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 13, 2011)

culbert said:


> too young? have you read major in full? he starts always when the protagonist is young then mature in the progress, dnt comment if your not familiar with the works of the mangaka, this manga will be epic for sure period.



Ok then, ill take your word for it . Im not really familiar with Mitsuda's work or Major either, and I did think the main character looked a little young, but it's not like we were counting out a timeskip or something. Heck maybe we'll be taken through his career as an amateur


----------



## aegon (Apr 28, 2011)

translation of chapter 1 is out:

straight up Bankai Ichigo


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 12, 2011)

> Take Isamu is an elitist 6th grader who looks down at his peers because he is the best at everything he does at school, from looks and smarts, to his luck with girls and his abilities as an athlete. He considers himself to be in the top percent of his age group and is incredibly bored with interacting with the so called normal people. A new student, Kaname Moka, transfers into his school and as she is fairly pretty, Isamu asks her out.
> 
> Moka mishears what he says and thinks he wants to challenge her, as she grew up boxing. In fact, Moka is an amazing fighter and can even take down 5 middle school boys at once. Although Isamu can’t stand her violent personality and she can’t stand him for having so much pride, they start to grow attracted to each other. But then Isamu finds out that not only is Moka more athletic than him from all her years of boxing, she's also much smarter than him. Will he able to get over his overly sensitive pride and dive into a romantic relationship?



Sounds like a romance manga. I haven't read the first chapter yet though so it might be better than I expect.


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2011)

The main character is so unlikeable.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 12, 2011)

Well, let's see. I don't think boxing will be the main thing here, so this series gonna be completely different from Hajime no Ippo.

The protagonist is kinda similar to Kurono in the first chapter of Gantz, except that Kurono was a nobody judging everyone and don't giving a fuck about anything.


----------



## Gene (May 12, 2011)

Nah, I still thinking boxing will be the focus here. No doubt the girl will be a romantic interest, but she's more or less the catalyst to get the MC into boxing.


----------



## aegon (May 18, 2011)

I translated until chapter 5, probably tomorrow I will do chapter 6. I have to say that chapter 4 and 5 are good


----------



## Gene (May 19, 2011)

Chapter 2 is out.

Chapter 135


----------



## illmatic (May 20, 2011)

first chapter was rather cliched even if it was just set-up for the rest of the series.


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2011)

The kid behaves like a pretentious 20 something man and the girl pwned 5 delinquents with her self boxing training...I'm not liking this manga much.

But well still too soon to judge it.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 20, 2011)

his world is falling apart but time for a wakeup call.

I like the girl.


----------



## Gene (May 20, 2011)

Chapter 3 is out.

Ch.25


----------



## Inugami (May 20, 2011)

Gene said:


> Chapter 3 is out.
> 
> Ch.25



Thx!, okay now I enjoyed a bit more this chapter than past ones, it looks like this is going to be similar to holyland...boxing vs karate? I'm hyped for it, still I hope the girl doesn't need much help of the ahole kiddo, shes a much better lead.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 21, 2011)

poor Moka, she just cant catch a break. I hope she enjoys her next work out.

I lol'd when he had his epiphany.


----------



## aegon (Jun 8, 2011)

guys chapter 4 and 5 are out at franky-house:

Ch.319
Ch.319

chapter 6 should come out tomorrow


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2011)

So they want to gangrape the loli...wa da bunch of bastards.

But shes clueless as fuck, it was so evident the dude plan.


----------



## Gene (Jun 9, 2011)

Chapter 6 is out.

  explained to you


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2011)

"His obscure intentions are shown"


----------



## legoffjacques (Jun 9, 2011)

Raws for chapter 8-9-10-11 can be found here link


----------



## Gene (Jun 14, 2011)

Chapter 7:  HogyokuAizen

Chapter 8:  HogyokuAizen

Have to say that this is quickly becoming a disappointment.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm not disappointed, I knew she was going to pwn him xD, this isn't RRR!


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jun 20, 2011)

Chapter 13 is out
Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't seem to take the boxing seriously in this manga though. The main character is rather incompetent, although he seems to excel in almost everything (Judging from what he says about himself).  The chick is on PMS almost all the time too ..


----------



## Gene (Jul 16, 2011)

[FH] Buyuden ch. 16

Anybody else kinda.. unimpressed so far? Or even bored for that matter? I'm thinking of putting this on hold and reading it in a bulk after it builds up.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm actually okay with it, I thought it was totally suck.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 13, 2011)

Leviathan

So Watari is a girl? I'm confused.


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

Chapter 20 is out.


----------



## mumyoryu (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah epic how she stood up...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*CH 35 is out:*Ch.29


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2011)

I really hope Moka doesn't retire of boxing and just become loli eye candy, shes a beast!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 23, 2011)

*CH 36:*we do


----------



## narutoalpar (Dec 25, 2011)

*CH 37* Not really...


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> I really hope Moka doesn't retire of boxing and just become loli *eye* candy, shes a beast!



You might not be to happy with ch. 38.  This can  be very bad for Moka


----------



## Inugami (Dec 26, 2011)

Lord Omnicent said:


> You might not be to happy with ch. 38.  This can  be very bad for Moka



LOL the eye...

but of course not, the watching insects things was the confirmation for me...also if Kakei with a more suited body for boxing was out of the tourney things sure were going to be bad for her 

Come on there aren't much girls that fight like beasts in mangas, hope the mangaka doesn't fuck this.


----------



## Cibo (Feb 8, 2012)

Chapter 43 was released a couple of days ago Ch.21


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn Moka just didn't lose his boxing ability but her perfect slim body. She being fat after 3 years took me by surprise!.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 7, 2012)

It should be more interesting now. Maybe some romance will actually happen since they're older now


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2012)

Lupin said:


> It should be more interesting now. Maybe some romance will actually happen since they're older now



xD! I'm really interested on what happened with the other characters.This mangaka has balls! he used Moka as fanservice in almost each chapter and...BAM! shes a fatass now. I can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 8, 2012)

The author pulled Moka swiftly out of the game, be it not that the main  female character can continue being good at boxing (relatively to her sex) in her teens side by side with the development of our beloved Isamu .
 at the last chapter. Well, we have at least a reversal of the roles from the timeskip:first it was Moka as the rolemodel\master and Isamu as the disciple\insecure one, now we have the first as a heavyweight(still anger prone) and the second as the trained (and possibly good looking) one.
I have no idea were this manga can go  ,


----------



## Don Draper (Jun 16, 2012)

Chapter 60 is out. 

I think I know who the masked "falcon" is.... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ace little boy from the dad and sisters gym


----------



## mumyoryu (Aug 22, 2012)

@Ch68 - LOL at the author's trolling. I wonder how Take is going to get his boxing fix now. Maybe he'll have a run-in with Watari soon, or something.


----------



## Nisukeita (Sep 17, 2012)

new chapter came out a few days ago.


Every few chapters this manga goes in a dynamically new direction....I'm not sure I like all the jumping around. Take needs to get to competing and start building up his career as a boxer but the author is trying desperately to keep this a school life manga with boxing on the side. Hopefully things will pick up and become more like HnI.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 19, 2012)

I had some hope for this manga but after Azuma panced the teacher,  I'm losing my patience. I dont give a dam about their school club and the issues the author brings in are retarded and unrelated. Take won't even gain anything with training with those newbs.

Not to mention, the kid and Azuma shouldn't really be that into boxing.


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2012)

*BUYUDEN 84 **RAW *

*Ch.210 *​


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it just me or was 82 skipped? O.0


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2013)

*BUYUDEN 95 RAW*
*this *


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2013)

moka got someone who wants to steal her love away 

wonder if she'll decide to work on her own body now


----------



## rajin (Jul 30, 2013)

*Buyuden 112 Raw *
*Ch.133 *


----------



## rajin (Aug 19, 2013)

*Buyuden 114 Raw *
*chapter 79 *


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2013)

*Buyuden 116 Raw *

*Ch.242 *


----------



## rajin (Sep 26, 2013)

*Buyuden 119 Raw*

*Ch.222*


----------



## rajin (Oct 1, 2013)

*Buyuden 120 Raw*

*actually*


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2013)

*Buyuden 121 Raw*

*Ch.14*


----------



## rajin (Oct 21, 2013)

*Buyuden 122 Raw*

*And no it's not that he isn't completely aware of his surroundings or can asses the damage he's done to his opponents*


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2013)

*Buyuden 123 Raw*

*Ch.5*


----------



## rajin (Nov 4, 2013)

*Buyuden 124 Raw*

*Chapter 5.*


----------



## rajin (Nov 11, 2013)

*Buyuden 125 Raw*

*Ch.194*


----------



## rajin (Nov 25, 2013)

*Buyuden 127 Raw*

*Ch.17*


----------



## rajin (Dec 9, 2013)

*Buyuden 129 Raw*

*Chapter 52 is out*


----------



## rajin (Dec 23, 2013)

*Buyuden 130 Raw*

*Shinji got in one blow*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 121
Angel Densetsu


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anybody still read this? I dropped it very early on into the series, but I'm willing to give it another chance if it improved.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 9, 2014)

Gene said:


> Does anybody still read this? I dropped it very early on into the series, but I'm willing to give it another chance if it improved.



I read it. It's not quite as good as Major but I'm still enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 17, 2014)

Seems the series was cancelled and is ending next issue... I'm pretty bummed because I've really enjoyed the series.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 27, 2014)

Well that sucks..


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jan 29, 2014)

The ending fucking infuriated me.


----------



## rajin (Feb 12, 2014)

*KOE NO KATACHI - CHAPTER 25 IS OUT
*


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 18, 2014)

My opinion...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I started reading this yesterday and thought that this manga was gonna be a great read. But after the Elementary arc, things went downhill for me. There was so much potential in following Moka and Take through high school, if only the Author wasn't so abusive to his characters. It was very unnecessary to have Moka's eye damaged, thus preventing her from boxing again. I would have loved to focus on her trials to becoming a female pro boxer, along the way, we also see how Take manages as well. But instead we get fat jokes and uninteresting hoodlum characters and the gang trying to get a boxing progra-wait didn't they do that in Major? I don't wanna harp on Moka getting bigger, but she was a better character in the first arc. I just... Didn't really care for her at all later on. Then another drama-bomb hits and we find out the Star Gyms coach died. WHYYYY!? And did the sister just stop hanging around and hide under the couch upstairs? She was kinda cool (and hot), I would have liked to seen her some more. I skimmed the rest and didn't bother with it anymore. Meh... I really enjoyed Major, but this! This! Well, i liked the first arc, but the second part just fell flat. I'm sorry to sound like such a downer, but it really irritates me when I enjoyed what I was reading turn into muck.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 18, 2014)

SilentBobX said:


> My opinion...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That about sums it up.  I kept reading it on momentum of that first arc.  What the author did to Moka was downright messed up.  Was loving her tough girl attitude.


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 19, 2014)

Y'know, if this ever got adapted into an anime, I'd like to see them take the series and change directions with it at a certain point.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Take the big sister from the gym and have her get hit in the eye in the boxing match we see her in. That way you still learn about the eye retina thing. Moka can still get hurt during the tournament that doesn't involve any career ending plot, and Take will be just as determined to fight for her. After that, take it in a new direction. Other adaptions did it like Soul Eater and FMA (Of course they had to, only cause they caught up to the manga at the time...) and I bet you can save the series from that pointless ending. Moka can be shown having some matches and Take can struggle trying to find people to help him Box. They can meet each other that doesn't have to involve bullies again (Seriously, do we have to always resort to the bully card for these Manga's!?) and we can have the two cheering/helping each other as they try to get into pro boxing in their own respective paths together. God that 'd be awesome. I only say this because they were all interesting characters until the second part.



Of course, that's just wishful thinking... Anyway, one can hope.


----------

